# How much to give for wedding gift?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

My niece is getting married soon and my spouse and I will be attending as well as my 18 yr old son and his girlfriend of 3 yrs as his guest. I've always thought it was reasonable to at least cover the cost of the plate per guest for monetary gift, but in the past I've only attended weddings with just my spouse so $200/couple didn't seem exorbitant. I believe each dinner is about $110. Since my son and his gf are seniors in high school and only have summer jobs, I don't expect them to kick in any $$, so....does $400-$450 seen approriate? It seems a bit hefty for a middle/upper middle income person, but I don't want to appear "cheap" and slight my niece either. Any thoughts?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Are the bride and groom paying for their wedding? That's a tough one, we normally do $200 but it's been a few years since we were at a wedding. We do have one this summer so I'll be curious to see what others have to say.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

When I got married, the most common monetary gift amount was $100. We had some people purchase gifts for us in the range of $400, and others purchased things in the range of $50. I think $400 is quite a bit, but if you are financially able to do that and don't feel it's too much, go ahead. I received even just cards for my wedding as well with no gift, and some of those cards meant more than any monetary or physical gift. Do what you feel you are able to do. 

I think $200 is plenty and is appropriate.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

When we got married the cost per plate was $150 and our average check was for $100.00. I think $200 is perfectly acceptable and incredibly kind; whether it's just you and your spouse or your family. The only people who should know what you give are you and the bride and groom and if they think you are stingy or not giving enough then shame on them! I am a firm believer that you don't invite people to get money or gifts, you invite them to share in your special moment because you love/care about them and want them there.

I'm not saying your niece is like this - please don't take it that way! I have just had to deal with a lot of poor wedding manners in the last two years and so I've developed some strong feelings about it.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Well, my niece is my sister's daughter and I am extremely close to my sister who btw is paying for the wedding. I don't think my niece would think poorly of me for not giving an amount like $400, so I guess I'm a little more concerned about what my sister might think....not that she'd ever _say_ anything but she does know I can be a little "spendy" in some areas....like dogs :brownbag: and accesories for instance, so I wouldn't want her to think I didn't place her daughter as a top monetary priority, kwim?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What about a cash gift and a gift from their registry? That could easily add up to $350.......


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

My daughter got married 8 years ago. She has three uncles. One gave $100. One gave $300. One gave $2000. Each gave what their financial situation allowed at the time. They all flew in from various parts of the country and brought a spouse. We appreciated the $100 gift the most because we knew my brother had to sacrifice to give it. The right answer is give what you feel, and can afford. If you are really close to your sister, and can afford it without a financial burden to your family, then I don't think $400 is too much.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

the last wedding we attended was2 years ago ..no body gave gifts just paid for meals a few weeks before ..meals were 100 euro each ...


----------

